# Woodbarter Map o the world.



## ripjack13

If you'd like to pin your location then click here

Zoom in to your town. Click or touch the pin marker, then click or touch the spot you want, then a box pops up. Enter your screen name. Save. Done....

Also, In order to pin your location, you need to be signed in to a google account. So....If you want, those of you who dont have a google account but want to share your location, just post in here that, yes you want to be added, and I'll add you according to location you have provided already, when you signed up.


Here's a video Kevin made on how to pin your location.





You don't have to pin your exact location, just the town you live in, is fine.

I'll sticky it for a lil while....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin, feel free to pin up that fbe location....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I pinned mine. There should be some kind of instructions on how to do it. I figured it out, but some may just give up on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Kevin, feel free to pin up that fbe location....



Okay then already. I'm giving away my Enchanted Forest location finally - it is a place called Vesthold Hills. I can't believe I just revealed that . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

If it has my name in it does that make it mine? Even says I hold it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony

Apparently I'm too stupid to figure out how to pin this......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

Somebody lives a few miles north of me


----------



## ripjack13

Zoom in to your town. Click or touch the pin marker, then click or touch the spot you want, then a box pops up. Enter your screen name. Save. Done....


I just made one on San Antonio with tony?.
Just to show how easy it is.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## HomeBody

Pin marker? No pin marker. Just a map. Zoomed in on my location but can't do anything else...no buttons to push. Gary

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

This is what is showing for me on my phone....


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 97855
> This is what is showing for me on my phone....


I don't see that.


----------



## ripjack13

Hmmm...


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Hmmm...


When I click on the pin by my house it highlights but no options.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Aha!! In order to pin your location, you need to be signed in to your google account. So...with said, I'll edit my first post to reflect that, and If you want, those of you who dont have a google account but want to share your location, just post in here that, yes you want to be added, and I'll add you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Now you know what I meant Marc, a little confusing if you don't do this stuff everyday. I think we should attach some instructions as far as how to do it so more folks will use the map. If it's easy people will use it, if it's not people will just pass on it. The map has been here for a long time but there is not very many pins, resaon? No how to instructions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I made a short video tutorial on how to pin your location. It's uploading to YT now. That is, if I did it all correctly. First time I have actually gotten through using video screen capture software . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bill Hatton

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

@ripjack13 if you like the video you can move it into your original post and delete the one above.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Marc, I pinned my real location, I'm not sure how to remove the other one. Can you help a brother out? Tony

@ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Marc, I pinned my real location, I'm not sure how to remove the other one. Can you help a brother out? Tony
> 
> @ripjack13



I just wasted all my time making that video. Just like making the rules no one pays attention anyway - what is the point.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> I just wasted all my time making that video. Just like making the rules no one pays attention anyway - what is the point.



Sorry Kevin! I did watch the video and that's how I figured it out, but didn't know if I could edit the name on the one he put in.


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> I made a short video tutorial on how to pin your location. It's uploading to YT now. That is, if I did it all correctly. First time I have actually gotten through using video screen capture software . . . .



I edited it into my post. Thanks Kevin!!


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Marc, I pinned my real location, I'm not sure how to remove the other one. Can you help a brother out? Tony
> 
> @ripjack13


Which pin are you? 46 or 47?


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Which pin are you? 46 or 47?



Marc, I'm 75. I deleted the other one (I think). Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Hmmm, I just did it, then expanded the map a little.

Oh look, there's someone near. I click on it and it also says 'kweinert'. I figure I did something stoopid. Then I read the note.

Nope, that was me, the first time I did this, back when I lived in the apartment and the manager had let me enclose the patio for a shop.

Deleted that old one :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

_HAHAHA!!!!_ The anchorage Alaska comment @Kevin had me rolling this morning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

Hmm I take it you have to do this from a computer?


----------



## ripjack13

No....you can do it from a phone. If you have skills.....I did it from my droid, not sure if you can from an iphone....


----------



## gman2431

no skillz here rip. Lol. I'll fire up the big machine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I just tried to do it on my iphone and couldn't figure it out either. 

Cody I just pinned you in Muskegon let me know if that is wrong. Was just going by your face book page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

works for me Kevin! Thanks man!

Does my page say my location or did you figure that out from the posts?


----------



## Kevin

Either from the posts or maybe from a google search - I'd have to look at my search history. Think it was an articlke about you somewhere on a blog maybe?


----------



## gman2431

The article is probably it! I have a writer who always wants stories and comes to fish quite often. He specialzes in duck hunting but needs stories in the off season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Just had a chance to see where you dropped my pin @Kevin ! You nailed it man! Out in the lake very close to where i like to fish! waaayyy cool man!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> Just had a chance to see where you dropped my pin @Kevin ! You nailed it man! Out in the lake very close to where i like to fish! waaayyy cool man!



LOL I swear I had no actual idea where in the city you might be located I just kind a looked at a close-up of the map and just sort of arbitrarily pick that spot, pretty cool Ha?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Im glad you did it in the lake! Just south of there is some not so good neighborhoods, to the north is mansions and upscale living. 

I live east of all that out towards the farmland, i prefer the lake tho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bench1holio

Pretty amazing to be able to just drop in and see where all you blokes live.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> i prefer the lake tho!



@woodtickgreg @ripjack13 see what I mean about Cody's tool name?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> @woodtickgreg @ripjack13 see what I mean about Cody's tool name?



I already named my tool but only my wife knows that!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> If you'd like to pin your location then click here for the WoodBarter Members Map.
> 
> Zoom in to your town. Click or touch the pin marker, then click or touch the spot you want, then a box pops up. Enter your screen name. Save. Done....
> 
> Also, In order to pin your location, you need to be signed in to a google account. So....If you want, those of you who dont have a google account but want to share your location, just post in here that, yes you want to be added, and I'll add you according to location you have provided already, when you signed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll sticky it for a lil while....


Marc would you please pin me to Logan, Ohio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> Marc would you please pin me to Logan, Ohio



Done....


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> Done....


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Holt

Finally got myself put on the map! Another OHian

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> I just tried to do it on my iphone and couldn't figure it out either.
> 
> Cody I just pinned you in Muskegon let me know if that is wrong. Was just going by your face book page.


Try watching the video? I hear the little girl that made it gets her panties in a twist of you can't figure stuff after she wasted all that time on a video that nobody watched...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@ripjack13 Marc, I'm not even going to watch the video; with reckless abandoned and in fear of banishment can you poke (not poke) a pin in lahaina hi please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

*insert mischievous smilie here*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> @ripjack13 Marc, I'm not even going to watch the video; with reckless abandoned and in fear of banishment can you poke (not poke) a pin in lahaina hi please.




Ok...I put you on the beach. Near the water. 
:)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider

Updated! :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar

Tony said:


> Apparently I'm too stupid to figure out how to pin this......


Me to , mash'n the spot but doesn't ask for my screen name just says I'm here ........ Hmm


----------



## David Hill

Post me!
Am 30 mi. N of Victoria, Tx


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> @ripjack13 Marc, I'm not even going to watch the video; with reckless abandoned and in fear of banishment can you poke (not poke) a pin in lahaina hi please.


Hmmm...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Hmmm...
> View attachment 130243


My pin might need a Lou map...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

David Hill said:


> Post me!
> Am 30 mi. N of Victoria, Tx



That puts you in Hope,TX, ?


----------



## ripjack13

I gave ya a fish icon....cuz you look like you're fishing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

And...I made @Don Ratcliff a volcano....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Annnd...I just gave @Mike1950 a dinosaur....

Hahahaaaa

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Annnd...I just gave @Mike1950 a dinosaur....
> 
> Hahahaaaa




Dino Huh!! pretty funny!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## rocky1

Shoulda made Don a Gilligan icon... SS Minnow maybe.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> And...I made @Don Ratcliff a volcano....





rocky1 said:


> Shoulda made Don a Gilligan icon... SS Minnow maybe.



GRRRRRR

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

You ain't old enough to GRRRRRR!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> You ain't old enough to GRRRRRR!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar

Mike1950 said:


> Dino Huh!! pretty funny!!!
> 
> View attachment 130247


Dandy reply @Mike1950 ! LMAO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill

ripjack13 said:


> That puts you in Hope,TX, ?



Haha--Actually.... no. Another small town--Cuero.
But close enuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

David Hill said:


> Haha--Actually.... no. Another small town--Cuero.
> But close enuff.



Home of the Gobblers! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

When i was playing HS football we would scrimmage Cuero every year and get our a$$es hand to us every time. Tony


----------



## ripjack13

David Hill said:


> Haha--Actually.... no. Another small town--Cuero.
> But close enuff.



Aha....the left side of north...


----------



## rocky1

Wonder how many of the new members have run across this thread that takes them to the member map, buried back there in the archives.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Buried? It's a sticky man!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Still don’t work on iPad


----------



## rocky1

Who looks at stickies? There's how many forums, how many sub-forums, all of them have a sticky or two. 







_* "Fly on a dirty ceiling never seen, unless he buzz head!" *_


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> Still don’t work on iPad
> 
> View attachment 160444



You need to be signed into a google account...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

We've had a lot of new members sign up lately. Hopefully they will see this and we can get it updated. I wanna look and see how many are near me. Maybe a local WB meet up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, we've got like 125 members in Florida now, and only 5 of us are pinned on the map!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Here's a BUMP for all the new members. Been quite a few since this was last visited.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Map link fixed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Crap. Link not fixed. That links mossbergowners. Crap!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/viewer?ie=UTF&msa=0&mit=n&mid=1331KHsFgC1h3QC0cWVIOQgsQT-g


----------



## ripjack13

Crap crap crap.....


----------



## ripjack13

I cant make this stupid work. I'll have to remake a new one..


----------



## ripjack13

Woodbarter Map - Google My Maps


Woodbarter Map




www.google.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

3 hours later....almost...done...sheesh.


----------



## ripjack13

updated map. making a new one.

Let me know if you do not want to be added, otherwise, you will be assimilated...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

updated the map some more. holy cow.....


----------



## Nature Man

Great effort! Really shows how widely dispersed our WB family really is! Thanks for your efforts on this project, Marc! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> updated the map some more. holy cow.....


edited me to Beach City, TX. I know I know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maverick

First time seeing this. Very neat and I can just imagine the effort needed to do it, so thanks Marc. Amazing how few members are in the Western half of the country compared to the East.


----------



## eaglea1

Marc, I just opened the map as well and even with my Google account signed in, I don't have the map legend to
add a pin. Please assimilate me to the borg. 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

eaglea1 said:


> Marc, I just opened the map as well and even with my Google account signed in, I don't have the map legend to
> add a pin. Please assimilate me to the borg.
> Thanks

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Maverick said:


> First time seeing this. Very neat and I can just imagine the effort needed to do it, so thanks Marc. Amazing how few members are in the Western half of the country compared to the East.



The first one we had got lost somehow. I kept getting the ol 404 not found crap. so, I redid it. I've been adding them for about 2 days on and off.
I'm bored as heck...and there's nothing to paint in my house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## William Tanner

The map is a cool feature. I will try my luck today or tomorrow.


----------



## T. Ben

I had no idea I had already pinned my town.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick

T. Ben said:


> I had no idea I had already pinned my town.



I think that is what Marc is doing ...... mine was pinned also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

William Tanner said:


> The map is a cool feature. I will try my luck today or tomorrow.


You're on it.




T. Ben said:


> I had no idea I had already pinned my town.


you're welcome...




Maverick said:


> I think that is what Marc is doing ...... mine was pinned also.


yep...If you have a listed location, that's pretty much all I used. I didn't get the exact location of anyone, but myself, however if you want it to be more exact, just let me know. 

I'm not sure why it's not letting people see the legend, it's set to "Public". I may have to do a lil more searching to see why it's like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick

It is kinda fun to see how far away someone is. I am 2903 miles from Marc with an estimated drive time of 43 hours. Reminds me of the time I drove with a roommate from Houston, TX to Portland, OR for spring break once to go skiing on Mt Hood (Another roommate had moved from Corpus to Portland). Took us 48 hours while only stopping for gas.....stayed 5 days and turned around and did it again back the other way. Fun times.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Maverick said:


> It is kinda fun to see how far away someone is. I am 2903 miles from Marc with an estimated drive time of 43 hours. Reminds me of the time I drove with a roommate from Houston, TX to Portland, OR for spring break once to go skiing on Mt Hood (Another roommate had moved from Corpus to Portland). Took us 48 hours while only stopping for gas.....stayed 5 days and turned around and did it again back the other way. Fun times.


In 92 I drove out to Los Angeles, took me 2 days. Then 12 years later I turned around and did the same thing back the other way.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Maverick

I moved here in 98 from AK, so we were practically neighbors for 6 years.. small world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Maverick said:


> I moved here in 98 from AK, so we were practically neighbors for 6 years.. small world.


Very cool.....Not bad. I was in and around La Cresenta and Burbank area.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Just for grins, I clicked on the link, scrolled about where Tucson is, and I am there. I'm surprised there aren't a couple more members listed....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Great job Marc, thanks for all your efforts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

eaglea1 said:


> Marc, I just opened the map as well and even with my Google account signed in, I don't have the map legend to
> add a pin. Please assimilate me to the borg.
> Thanks


I just tried on my phone. It shows up when in landscape mode. Sideways. At least on my andfoid phone it does.


----------



## ripjack13

Nubsnstubs said:


> Just for grins, I clicked on the link, scrolled about where Tucson is, and I am there. I'm surprised there aren't a couple more members listed....... Jerry (in Tucson)



Well yea, you always say you're in Tucson, so, that's where I be puttin ya... :)


----------

